# Hymns and Exclusive Psalmody



## Romans922 (May 12, 2011)

The other thread was closed down, but the discussion can still continue. Please don't talk about if it is sin or not. Let's have iron sharpen iron here.

In the other thread, Philip mentioned two Psalms (Ps 33:3, 96:1) that mention singing a 'new song' for reason enough to sing hymns in public worship and I responded, 



> First, I might ask, are the Psalms prescriptive or descriptive? Second, I might ask, if these passages are in context of public worship or daily life. Most Psalms are of daily life, prayers to the Lord, etc. Third, are any of the Psalms you chose to mention in the context of public worship? Fourth, if in the context of public worship, are they not in the context of temple worship, of which Christ has fulfilled in His sacrifice? Fifth, if you believe these passages are prescriptive for us, then you must...it seems...take Psalm 150 as prescriptive, in which case you must in public worship praise God with trumpets, lutes, harps, tambourines, strings, pipe, cymbals (which are very loud by the way), and you must also have dancing in public worship. Notice the context of Ps. 150, "Praise the Lord, Praise God in his sanctuary..." At the very least, based on what you said, you must allow for these things to take place in public worship. If so, you would be outside the historic practice (even recent history) of presbyterianism



Philip responded to me in a personal message (after the thread closed) and has given permission to republish it here so we can continue discussing. He said, 



> I would answer your initial question with a resounding "yes." We have to affirm them as prescriptive at least in the sense that they give us examples of appropriate worship. If I'm going to sing "praise Him with the stringed instrument" in a worship service, then I'd better affirm that doing so in practice would be appropriate. The oversimplification of "if it's not commanded, it's forbidden," is wrong: the true principle is that we cannot bind the consciences of believers beyond the teaching of Scripture---we cannot, in our worship, do so in ways that go beyond what is commanded or allowed in Scripture.
> 
> As for specific instruments, if it were written today it might say "praise him with the piano and guitar." It's a cultural reference.
> 
> ...


----------



## Semper Fidelis (May 13, 2011)

This thread will remain closed but I do want to state a few things:

1. If a person wants to post then let them do so themselves and don't paste PM's.

2. There is a statement in the post concerning the RPW that cannot go unchallenged.

a. The Regulative Principle of Worship (RPW) is summarized here in the WLC (among other places):



> Q. 108. What are the duties required in the second commandment?
> A. The *duties required* in the second commandment are, the *receiving, observing, and keeping pure and entire*, *all such religious worship and ordinances as God hath instituted in his Word*;518 particularly prayer and thanksgiving in the name of Christ;519 the reading, preaching, and hearing of the Word;520 the administration and receiving of the sacraments;521 church government and discipline;522 the ministry and maintainance thereof;523 religious fasting;524 swearing by the name of God;525 and vowing unto him;526 as also the disapproving, detesting, opposing all false worship;527 and, according to each one’s place and calling, removing it, and all monuments of idolatry.528
> 
> Q. 109. What are the sins forbidden in the second commandment?
> A. The sins *forbidden* in the second commandment are, all devising,529 counselling,530 commanding,531 using,532 and anywise approving, *any religious worship not instituted by God himself*;533 the making any representation of God, of all or of any of the three persons, either inwardly in our mind, or outwardly in any kind of image or likeness of any creature whatsoever;534 all worshipping of it,535 or God in it or by it;536 the making of any representation of feigned deities,537 and all worship of them, or service belonging to them,538 all superstitious devices,539 corrupting the worship of God,540 adding to it, or taking from it,541 whether invented and taken up of ourselves,542 or received by tradition from others,543 though under the title of antiquity,544 custom,545 devotion,546 good intent, or any other pretence whatsoever;547 simony;548 sacrilege;549 all neglect,550 contempt,551 hind ering,552 and opposing the worship and ordinances which God hath appointed.553.



It is thus erroneous to suggest that the RPW is "oversimplified" by the statement: if God has not instituted it, then it is wrong. This is clearly an accurate (though more simple expression). A positive way of stating the RPW is this: If God has commanded worship in a certain way, then we are _constrained_ to worship Him in the manner instituted.

b. _In conjunction_ with the Regulative Principle for Worship is the idea of Liberty of Conscience. The two are connected but they are distinct. Chapter XX of the WCF:


> II. God alone is Lord of the conscience,10 and has left it free from the doctrines and commandments of men, which are, in any thing, contrary to His Word; or beside it, in matters of faith, or worship.11 So that, to believe such doctrines, or to obey such commands, out of conscience, is to betray true liberty of conscience:12 and the requiring of an implicit faith, and an absolute and blind obedience, is to destroy liberty of conscience, and reason also.13



There is a reason why the Confession has a section for Liberty of Conscience distinct from Worship. Religious worship is but one sphere where the inventions of men may try to bind the consciences of men. In one sense, this portion is a double-reminder to Church-man:

(1) They sin when they do not obey the ordinance of God as to how He has prescribed worship.
(2) They sin when they bind the consciences of men with worship that God has not commanded.

(1) is a violation of the RPW.
(2) is a violation of conscience.


----------

